# 2003 Cummins Programmer Suggestions?



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am looking to buy a programmer for my 2003 Cummins diesel. What is anyone else using that actually works? I have 4" exhaust already and mainly want better milage as it does alot of highway driving unloaded...

Any suggestions would be great!
Thanks


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Be very cautious on what you buy, many claim to make improvements.
I can tell you my Quadzilla on my 05 did zip for improvements. When I spoke with the factory they "pretended" to sound suprised. 
My buddys edge with the juice and the attitude did 0 for improvements on his 05 as well.
I should add that both those 2 systems fooled the overhead into higher mpg's, but at the end of the day there were no more miles for mpg's when hand calculated.

Personally I think alot of the guys claiming big gains dont hand calculate there mileage.
I just picked up a Bully Dog triple Dog, with an outlook. I will keep ya posted, once she gets mounted and tested.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have heard the Edge does nothing for the Cummins. I have heard good things about the Bully Dog stuff! Let me know how it works out.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

The Banks Six Gun hands down is the best for the cummins.. I have one on my 03 and could not be happier, you go from stock, to full power (number six) and it feels like the rear end is gonna rip out from under the truck!! My truck now beats mustangs off the line.. Hands down the best programmer. I've had it installed on the truck since it was new, and have had zero problems. Very Happy

http://store.bankspower.com/Categories2.aspx?Category=7a92f719-4538-4178-a848-9d6aa3adf6ea


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Edge EZ works very well in both my Cummins. I have them both set at the stock setting which I think is 40hp and 150lbs of torque. More than adequate amounts for most applications. 

As far as mileage gains are concerned. I get just under 20mpg with the rig that has 3.73s and about 14-16 with the truck that has 4.10s. Of course, fuel mileage is also predicated on the weight of the driver's right foot 

For $400 you can't go wrong with the Edge.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I think a few guys have told the truth, If you want better mileage 99.999 percent of the tuners will fool the tps ( throttle position senor) It is used as one of the factors to calculate fuel mileage so the DIC becomes incorrect. It is however possible to get 1-2 miles per gallon with a tuner better when hand calculated, but you have to keep you foot out of it. How it does this is because a automatic will down shift less because you have more power available to pull in a higher gear. The downfalls are you can void warranty with one and damage other components within the drive train from the extra power.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i go with my full tank and the trip meter with edge off for a full tank i get no more than 360-400 to the full tank 

and with edge oh 5+5 setting and a qt of 2 cycle oil i got as much as 480 to the full tank and thats with a 4.10 rears and mix highway and city driving 

i am a very heavy foot driver and i like the go effect of the edge it kicks in nice and smooth i am looking to get a smarty this summer to get some more go effect but thats after i upgrade my trans


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a diablo predator for my '03. You can buy these in the $300 range and add as much as a 200 hp program. With the auto I observed a slight increase in fuel economy but the cost of guages and the programmer offset the savings in fuel. If you want the power go for it---if you want to save money just keep it stock. Bang for the buck with the predator is great though.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

The Edge and Quadzilla arent programmers there modules that plug into the wiring harness and fool the ecm. The Bullydog Triple Dog can be picked up used pretty cheap just make sure it was uninstalled from the previous truck and it makes good power with the older programs. I hear the Smarty is making the most power out of the programmers but is around $800 I think. I've been happy with my Quad and Van Aaken box they make nice power but your foot tends to get a little heavy I get about 15 city and 18 hwy doin 75 to 85 if you can slow down a little its a little better I've seen 20 hwy.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Bully Dog Triple Dog, Real world testing on the highway to Erie, zero improvement for MPG's. Yep, I got exactly 0 mpg better then I did when stock. Just like the Quadzilla. That was on 2 tanks of fuel on the highway. This was a hand calculated test, the overhead said I was 1 mpg better then the 2 mpg the overhead is off. So it read 3 mpg's better then hand calculated.
Most here have responded with ZERO information concerning improvements on MPG's.
IMO I think the newer trucks wont see any improvements with chip/boxes, tuners for REAL hand calculated figures. 
NONE of the manufacturers have a guaranteed improvement for fuel mileage. They all read up to 1-3 mpg's better.
I plan to call Bully Dog and put them on the SPOT to the MPG improvement claims.
The Bully Dog is fun, and you can tell the motor "Seams" to be running better.
But for mileage improvements another one fails.....


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

T-MAN;554036 said:


> Bully Dog Triple Dog, Real world testing on the highway to Erie, zero improvement for MPG's. Yep, I got exactly 0 mpg better then I did when stock. Just like the Quadzilla. That was on 2 tanks of fuel on the highway. This was a hand calculated test, the overhead said I was 1 mpg better then the 2 mpg the overhead is off. So it read 3 mpg's better then hand calculated.
> Most here have responded with ZERO information concerning improvements on MPG's.
> IMO I think the newer trucks wont see any improvements with chip/boxes, tuners for REAL hand calculated figures.
> NONE of the manufacturers have a guaranteed improvement for fuel mileage. They all read up to 1-3 mpg's better.
> ...


The 03-04s get better mileage than the later trucks due to the lack of the third injection event. You cant go by the overhead after you install something to fool the computer into overfueling, overboosting, and advancing the timing on the truck. My mileage when I check it (not very often) is hand calculated all trucks respond differently to mods and so does the driver which has alot to do with it.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Get a SMARTY!!!!! It is more than just a programmer, you can check dtc's and reprogram for different tire sizes. 3 cyl idle will always function in all the different power levels.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Booman70;554071 said:


> The 03-04s get better mileage than the later trucks due to the lack of the third injection event. You cant go by the overhead after you install something to fool the computer into overfueling, overboosting, and advancing the timing on the truck. My mileage when I check it (not very often) is hand calculated all trucks respond differently to mods and so does the driver which has alot to do with it.


Agreed on the 03-04's getting better mileage. 
Trust me I dont floor it every were I go. I gave the Bully Dog a fair shake. I cruised at normal highway speeds, and dont drive the truck like I stole it. If any thing I was driving like a grandpa, considering I had a PSD pulling an 8K load I was probally going slower then normal on the way out. On the way home I had 2200#s of liquid in the bed, so it was slow and steady as well.


----------

